# Bioload Water Change Sump



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

In the planning stages of my next project which will include a redesign of my sump. I would like to simplify water change tasks and would like your thoughts on what I have in mind before I get too far into the build. The sump will be for a 75gallon tank that will allow for ~5-6gal water changes roughly 6-8% of the water volume assuming that the water in the sump will even out the displacement of the rockwork in the display.

I would like to keep the footprint within the standard 48" x 18" design, and incorporate an RO/DI reservoir and freshly mixed saltwater with circulation and heating. Here is what I've come up with so far:










Assuming that there is saltwater already mixed I've put together a sequence of events that would complete the water change&#8230;.the times and durations will need to be determined of course.

1.	On - FSW circulation and heater (hours? in advance to prep for water change)
2.	Open - Return pump drain valve
3.	Close - Return pump drain valve
4.	Off - FSW circulation and heater (prior to transfer)
5.	On - Transfer Pump (Size?)
6.	Off - Transfer Pump
7.	Dispense salt mix prior to next scheduled water change

The saltwater mixing tank will be filled the next time the RO/DI reservoir cycles, and level kept constant. The RO/DI will cycle every 3 gallons (too much?).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

why so complicated?

I change 10G from the sump without any problems and at the same time running safe level of the water in the sump (accept water from DT)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

sig said:


> why so complicated?
> 
> I change 10G from the sump without any problems and at the same time running safe level of the water in the sump (accept water from DT)


I hate buckets!....and I tend to get lazy when it comes to water changes. I've done 2 changes in the past couple years, and my plans for a mixed reef would probably require a few more.

I think I can manage adding a couple cups of salt to the sump once per week.....did I mention that I was lazy?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Take a look at 50seven's setup. He has a few drums setup and all he has to do is turn valves and such to do water changes. His setup is literally my inspiration for my design when I get my new tank in.

From what I remember, and you can ask him for pics, but I think it goes something like this

RO/DI unit---->RO/DI reservoir---->auto top off------------------->
| \
\ \
------>mixed saltwater reservoir----> sump


I think something like that.

So basically he's a lazy man and everything is auto topped off automatically and the salt is mixed in the same food safe drum all the time with a pump inside that goes to the sump...God I love lazy men!!! I should know, i'm one!

bah...my drawing didn't come out properly....


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

LoL, I think you missed the definition of "simplyfying" as the poster above mentioned, keep it simple, couple valves and drums will do the trick.

The more complex/automated your setup gets the more things that can break and end in a disaster, so whatever you end up doing think of the worst case scenario. i.e. float gets stuck and doesn't trigger

Also keeping RO/DI and Saltwater mixes in one tank is a no no in my opinion.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

IMO, if you're going to do something like this....

Keep it all seperate. It is obvious that you like DIY! Build a control board. Rather than have it completely "automated" keep it somewhat hands on. Build a board of switches, and relays. Let the holding tanks auto fill with floats. Salt is easy if you buy boxes (each bag is good for 50 gallons, thus one drum!).

With the board, you control what happens when. Have a switch turn on a LED to let you know to turn off the switch.

Just what I would do


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

J_T I don't think bioload needs any encouragement judging by how technical he got with his LED setup. I'd guess he will 1 up you and add 2 LED and a audible beeping sound instead of 1 LED. Man I wish I had that much time and deep pockets to pay for all of the custom stuff.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> J_T I don't think bioload needs any encouragement judging by how technical he got with his LED setup. I'd guess he will 1 up you and add 2 LED and a audible beeping sound instead of 1 LED. Man I wish I had that much time and deep pockets to pay for all of the custom stuff.


Oh, I am sure he will. I know what my system will look like one day. I have designed my current desk to have room for the visible panel of what is on, what isn't, and the switches to turn things on and off.

But I too have very limited funds! So, it is a very slow, but steady process! Still need to finish the required tank purchases. Then I can start "playing"


----------

